# Installed CD43 headunit (pics)



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

A while back, I installed the BMW CD43 headunit in my M3. In doing so, I somehow damaged the antenna cord so now all I can listen to is CDs. Anyway, I took a picture this morning. It fits pretty well, but sticks out of the dash a bit more than the C33 it replaced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I want one, but I'm not willing to pay $350 for a used one. And, with XM, I really don't need one. I just think it's silly (and useless) to have a tape deck.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I want one, but I'm not willing to pay $350 for a used one. And, with XM, I really don't need one. I just think it's silly (and useless) to have a tape deck.


I also have a cd changer. It is an aftermarket one though and stopped working a while ago. I miss it - having to change CDs is a PITA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a changer too (that works). But I have found that I rotate CDs more often with a single in-dash CD than I do with even a 12-disc changer. I just never think to pull the magazine and swap out CDs.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I have a changer too (that works). But I have found that I rotate CDs more often with a single in-dash CD than I do with even a 12-disc changer. I just never think to pull the magazine and swap out CDs.


I just don't have that many CDs. I have some favorites that I would definitely keep in the changer. I think it might be the inverter that is screwed up. The changer has power (I can get the cartridge to pop out), but the headunit doesn't even register that a CD changer is present. On the old C33 unit, the display would read: NO TAPE when I pushed the CD/Tape button. With the new headunit, I don't really know how to select the CD changer, but whatever I do, I can't get it to work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmm...

I have both my CD changer and my XM connected to the CD changer input in the trunk and I toggle between the two by hitting the track up and then track down buttons in quick succession.

Maybe if you toggle like this, it will activate the changer.

At least it's worth a shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh, and you really need to suck it up and get the '99 M3 steering wheel.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I have both my CD changer and my XM connected to the CD changer input in the trunk and I toggle between the two by hitting the track up and then track down buttons in quick succession.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I will try that. There always seems to be something wrong with this car. The OBC clock is burned out now.  You can kind of see it in the picture (it is very dim). What the heck, here is another pic 

Edit: I swear my car doesn't look this dirty in real life :tsk:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> Interesting. I will try that. There always seems to be something wrong with this car. The OBC clock is burned out now.  You can kind of see it in the picture (it is very dim). What the heck, here is another pic
> 
> Edit: I swear my car doesn't look this dirty in real life :tsk:


 Okay, THAT is an easy fix.

Put your hand into the storage cubby below the OBC. You will find two holes in the top of the cubby. Stick a finger into the hole and basically push the OBC forward, out of the dash. With a little coaxing, it should slide out.

Once it's out, flip it over. There are a couple screw like openings on the bottom for the bulbs. Pull the one behind the clock and take the burned out bulb shopping with you.

Other than the shopping part, it's a 5 minute fix.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Oh, and you really need to suck it up and get the '99 M3 steering wheel.


Mine is actually pretty warn in some spots, so that is on the list. I would like to get ahold of a new one though, as they do wear out. I wish I could have the steering wheel from an early e39 with the radio controls; not having to remove my hands from the wheel would be a valuable asset to me.

My next upgrade needs to be headlights. The OEM ones are unacceptabl IMO.

Also, I like your shift knob. Any particular reason you went with that one?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Okay, THAT is an easy fix.
> 
> Put your hand into the storage cubby below the OBC. You will find two holes in the top of the cubby. Stick a finger into the hole and basically push the OBC forward, out of the dash. With a little coaxing, it should slide out.
> 
> ...


GREAT! 

I thought I was going to have to pay another $50 deductible. I will try this over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> Mine is actually pretty warn in some spots, so that is on the list. I would like to get ahold of a new one though, as they do wear out. I wish I could have the steering wheel from an early e39 with the radio controls; not having to remove my hands from the wheel would be a valuable asset to me.
> 
> My next upgrade needs to be headlights. The OEM ones are unacceptabl IMO.
> 
> Also, I like your shift knob. Any particular reason you went with that one?


I don't think you can make an E39 wheel work without an electrical engineering degree. The only wires coming up into the steering column are the airbag wiring harness and a single horn wire. You'd have to wire the whole thing and teach the headunit to respond to it. In other words, I think you're out of luck.

Scan bimmerforums for ZKW headlight group buys. Look for Plug-n-Play wiring harnesses or you'll be stuck splicing, etc. I have them and they are a huge improvement over stock. JST claims they produced a better lighting pattern than the bi-zenons on his new E46 M3.

And the shift knob is a carry-over from my E46. But I really like it on the E36 as well. It's the regular UUC Rob Knob. It's a heavier knob and it's shorter. So shift feel is improved.

Here it is in my old E46-


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I don't think you can make an E39 wheel work without an electrical engineering degree. The only wires coming up into the steering column are the airbag wiring harness and a single horn wire. You'd have to wire the whole thing and teach the headunit to respond to it. In other words, I think you're out of luck.


There is someone on bimmerforums.com who has installed the radio control buttons from the E39. I can't remember who it is, but I recall seeing a post where he described it as a giant PITA. I think your assessment of the difficulty level is probably about right.


----------



## csecse (Jul 28, 2003)

TD said:


> I have both my CD changer and my XM connected to the CD changer input in the trunk and I toggle between the two by hitting the track up and then track down buttons in quick succession.


How did you set that up? I have the stock BMW changer in my truck, and I'd like to be able to switch between that and a line-level input (for something like a portable mp3 player). Right now, I have to use the tape adapter in the tape player method. Thanks.


----------



## Cmar-Ireland (Jul 6, 2007)

Tap the cd button twice to select the cd changer...


----------

